# Sucker muskie..........



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Had a buddy that had been going down to Cave Run wanting me to try to get him some big suckers. He said they are charging like $8.00 per bait down there, but they have been catching some pigs on them. I caught two nice 12 inch+ suckers for him. He decided that he did'nt want them. I took them on a recent trip with me, just in case we had a follower that would'nt go. Talk about a thrill when this muskie grabbed this sucker boatside. I'm still smiling!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

You have had a bad day when you look like this!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Cool man! Congrats! I've been wanting to try that for awhile now... Are suckers pretty hardy? Can you keep them in a regular bucket for awhile or?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd have to say that your buddy screwed up! Congrats on the :Bcatch!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Sick. Just nasty. I love seeing muskies eat other fish, especially one that's attached to the end of my line! I've seen them smack smallies before too, but sucker fishing is just plain exciting! Nice work Tom!!!

I know a lot of guys that hang a live sucker over the side with the rod in the holder while casting. Followers often turn into eaters when they follow that bait and see Sammy Sucker waiting to get pounded. You should nickname your suckers too, provides some entertainment.....


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Ski Tom, looks like he wasted that Sucker, do you have a leak in your boat looks like 2 inches of water where your feet would be

....Doc


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Just a little leak Doc. Minor problems, when you are actually catching muskie!

Funny thing is... out of five jons that we have access to we take the 14 footer that you have to stop and drain every mile.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Nice job. I've been wanting to try that too. Just need to drag my self out after the suckers.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Badd fish - Worked my butt off for the suckers and kept them for a few days in a cooler. Just as lively when I used them as when I had caught them. I used a basic catfish rig(40 lbs. mono and a 8 ought Gamakatsu circle hook). Regular sucker rigs look like they would kill a fish.

Jim - If I get any more suckers, I will name them! Probably be ahead to try shad. We caught about 200 shad while I was throwing for the suckers.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice fish Tom, up North they call sucker fishing dragging sausage. I thought about getting some and went to Gander to get some and the sign said $7.00 and I asked them if that was for a dozen. When I found out it was per unit I decided I would not be a sucker fisherman.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome fish BT. That's totally cool. I know of a creek where I can catch 8-10" creek chubs on wax worms. That's what I would use if I were still musky fishing. I to busy chasing deer during my free time. One of these days I am going to tag out in October!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

BuckeyeTom said:


> Badd fish - Worked my butt off for the suckers and kept them for a few days in a cooler. Just as lively when I used them as when I had caught them. I used a basic catfish rig(40 lbs. mono and a 8 ought Gamakatsu circle hook). Regular sucker rigs look like they would kill a fish.
> 
> Jim - If I get any more suckers, I will name them! Probably be ahead to try shad. We caught about 200 shad while I was throwing for the suckers.


Tom- Just go steelie fishing in April and you'll have suckers all over you!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice report! 
Need any colorful brookies?  LMAO those pansy assed elitest down here wouldnt like that but oh well!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Took a personal day for my b-day and went muskie hunting. Nothing big, but this fish made my 39th B-Day a little nicer.......ALMOST OVER THE HILL!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Congrats and happy birthday.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Kudos to you for still fishing for them and getting one on your b-day! congrats!


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice fish Tom! Happy B-Day. You 39 again?


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Where were u on the ice last season(locally)? Hope to see you out there this year. Travis was just over we were setting up my new shanty. COME ON ICE.... we are ready for ya this year!

By the way, I should have clarified..... I was 39a last December, now it's 39b. No man, I think I'm at 39. Must be getting too old to remember!


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Tom, I only fished Alma a couple times last year. I fished a lot on Erie. I saw skim ice on the ponds this morning. Wont be long now! I will see you and Travis soon.


----------

